# Rec. Boaters to close??



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you do if a recreation boater or any boater for that matter is going above wakeless speed less then 150ft from you. I know it's illegal but they still do it I can stand slow but last time on the water in my toon he was about 30 yards and turned on the jets right when he was going passed me, and oh I thought I was in Thailand cause I swear it was a Tsunami coming towards me, I really was worried about those waves I hung on for dear life. What would you do?

Me being the kind sole I am just sat there after contemplating on letting the bird go. Wish I would of let it go.

Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I voted for putting a lure in their boat, but I probably wouldn't use a lure...not worth it. Just a big heavy bubble or sinker. On second thought, a 2/0 offset worm hook would probably get more attention.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I hold up my phone and take a picture. I try to get the numbers and the driver in the same pic.
If you do this and then take it to the park ranger, if there is one, they will give you their phone number to send the pic to. Then when the boat comes in they go have a chat. I have witnessed this on more than one occasion. In one case the person said they didn't see me, in another they got smart mouthed and denied it, they also left with a ticket.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw a guy chuck a cresent wrench at a boat pulling a skier past him... darn near brained the driver lol. The guy started rumaging around in his toolbox for something else to throw the next time they came past. 


-DallanC


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Happens to me at mantua all the time... Like this morning! I just keep fishing. But in my float tube I about drown it seems. Annoying people! 
What's even more confusing is when (at mantua) people take boats and fish 10 yards off of the shore. I can cast past their boats! Annoying.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> ...What's even more confusing is when (at mantua) people take boats and fish 10 yards off of the shore. I can cast past their boats! Annoying.


A boat isn't just a means to fish out in the middle of the lake where the shore guys can't get to, its also a way of moving around quickly from one spot to the next. This criticism is really only valid when they pull right up next to where you are fishing and invade your space.

The reality is, sometimes the fishing is best in shallow water. Just because you're in a boat doesn't mean you have to fish the middle of the lake...it gives you some great versatility. Plus, sometimes fish bite better at a lure that's "escaping" into deeper water, a trick you just can't pull off casting the other direction.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Chaser said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> > ...What's even more confusing is when (at mantua) people take boats and fish 10 yards off of the shore. I can cast past their boats! Annoying.
> ...


Well that's exactly what happened. Friend and I were fishing at mantua, off of the shore, then a boat comes in and starts fishing right next to us. Straight in front of us. We were casting even with their boat, if not past it. So, being the kind kids we just let them have it. No bluegill is worth that.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i take pictures and then email them to the DWR


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> Well that's exactly what happened. Friend and I were fishing at mantua, off of the shore, then a boat comes in and starts fishing right next to us. Straight in front of us. We were casting even with their boat, if not past it. So, being the kind kids we just let them have it. No bluegill is worth that.


That sucks for sure. What makes me scratch my head with folks like this is the fact that they CAN get to anywhere else, including spots that aren't accessible on opposite shores, yet fish right on top of people. It might be worth pointing this out next time it happens.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I do all the above......


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Parks and Rec are the lead in boating enforcement - not DWR. DWR won't do anything. Fish cops can't count life jackets, and boat cops can't count fish. Go figure. 

Anyway, not that I'm recommending anything here, nor would I ever condone anything damaging. But I have noticed that it is difficult to trailer a boat when there is no air in the trailer tires.


----------

